# Weird trance state?



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

Cause I'm sooo original, I named her Nayru, one of the goddesses in the Zelda franchise, but I call her Neri. She is from a petshop and very timid and insecure. But anyway, after a day she allows me to pet her but only if she is aware that my hand is nearby, so I have to wiggle my fingers infront of her face to let her notice me. That brings me to one point, sometimes she acts kinda weird. Nayru then doesnt recognize the finger and seems tranced like. When I touch her she gets really startled. :S Is this normal?(by the way, I know rats are group animals but my parents refuse another one.  Any help on that? my parents are kinda... ahm, stubborn)


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like her getting freaked out and freezing. Lots of trust training and treats, she'll come around eventually. Try showing your parents this http://scientopia.org/blogs/scicurio...heir-feelings/

Poor, (obese,) lonely, lady rats.


----------



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, I will try to get that translated and see what she has to say.


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have a question is she a pink eyed or black eyed rat? Black eyed rats have very blurry eye site and can only see some colors. Pinked eyed are blind or severly seeing impaired so you will notice them run, then freeze, then bob there head back and forth, and then keep running this is how they read there enviorment using other sences. 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatSensoryWorldMain.htm


http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatCam.htm

These are cool vids to see 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatVision.htm

If you scroll all the way down you can see pics of what we see, a black eyed rat sees, and what a pink eyed sees.

Other then this is does sound like your rattie is adjusting just love and patience and she will come around =)


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

The experience of many people on this forum is that two rats are as easy to care for as one. The extra food is not much, since rats are so small, and you wouldn't have to clean the cage any more often with two than with one. Is that an argument that might carry weight with your parents?

You might also wish to show them this sweet video of two brother rats, entitled "Pet rats - why it's important to have two or more":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDy3bMRuobE&list=UUCMhc0C9zFy7XVI2KSPCBEA&index=11&feature=plcp

With a bit of luck it will dissolve their resistance. If not, just keep showing them pictures of happy rats in groups and sad rats by themselves until they can't resist any more! Good luck to you, and let us know how your girl is doing.


----------



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

She's a black eyed. (I believe she falls under the catagory hooded, but with the hoodie going down her back) she froze less lately so I guess she's a lil bit more confident with the surroundings.As for a second rat, my dad agreed with a second one, but my mum is still persistant and concluded that I had to wait a month or so, so I did not decide to get rid of her by then. Besides, I only have on cage and that one's qiite small, so it would be temporary.Also, considering the poor thing comes from a shop, my mother said it lived quite lonely and all. So a second rat now may be quite stressful (another sudden change in short time) for her. Is this true?


----------



## RainbowLove19 (Jan 24, 2012)

She may have been in the trance really intent on getting used to her surroundings and not noticed you. 

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...5BRI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328387497&sr=8-3

This cage is a bit pricey but worth it its big enough for two rats and the bar spacing is small so no babies escaping. Also this cage is 100 plus dollars in a petstore if you get if off of amazon its only 85 and free shipping. 

Also if she was in the pet store she was probably a "feeder" ment to feed snakes and lizards when petshops get feeders they do not only get one they get a bunch of baby rats so your rat is probably used to living in a small space with many other rats not lonely. Also being a female she will be easier to get another female bonding with her and living together instead of being stressful it would be a comfort for her and she will adjust faster, be braver, and easier to socilized.


----------

